# popcorning social behavior?



## mkeith501 (Apr 26, 2012)

hey guys, 

So I was playing with Cici she was chasing my hand round and I would chase her around etc. I started popping my hand up in the hair and she would jump a bit, I noticed the more I did it the more she did it. So my question becomes is popcorning a social behavior? Just out of curiosity I wondered if any of you guys would know


----------



## ButITry (Jan 21, 2012)

I would think so.. I do the same thing with my girl, Alucard, and she goes nuts! I love it! It means that they're extremely happy and playful. I often watch my two popcorn with each other as well before play fighting. Mine will often try to play fight with my hand when they get really excited.
She probably thinks you're excited when you make your hand jump up, so in return it makes her excited.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Younger rats tend to popcorn more, but my girls, who are both over a year old, still popcorn a lot, especially when in heat. I love it! It's adorable.


----------



## mkeith501 (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah she's so cute! I have a big plush chair that was in my dorm room, its cheap so I let her run around in it next to my bed and i'll blow in her face and tickle her and get her all riled up and she goes beyond popcorning to just bouncing all over the place she'll jump from one side to the other and onto my shoulder and back onto the chair. It's ridiculous looking and sooo ardorable!!


----------



## ButITry (Jan 21, 2012)

aw, that's so sweet! For some reason whenever I let my rats play under the blanket, while my body is covered, they go between my feet and start playing with each other and sometimes playing with my feet, too. It tickles horribly... But I love it 
Your rat sounds lovely. I really like how playful and energetic female rats are.


----------



## mkeith501 (Apr 26, 2012)

yeah I like how fun they are too. I'm hoping to get Cici a companion soon. Cici does the feet thing too, but its a game to her. She nibbles and it tickles so bad so I squirm and then she jumps on my foot. She's so affectionate its weird. Shes like a tiny rodent puppy


----------



## ButITry (Jan 21, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean. I got mine from a pet store when they were much too young(poor things) and Alucard always licks me. She marks me more than any other rat I've ever owned, bruxes at the sight of me sometimes, and even if I stick my finger in between the bars of the cage while they're sleeping in their hammock, they'll wake up and start licking my finger. It's so nice. My other girl, Mars, isn't as affectionate and I can't help but pick favorites! haha


----------



## mkeith501 (Apr 26, 2012)

I volunteer at an animal rehabilitation place on the weekends and the lady there has feeder rats, when I saw Cici i had to have her so I took her that day with some formula and bottle fed her for a week. Cici is trained to come to a little sliding door when I go to get her out and if i just make eye contact with her shes at that door wanting to be loved on. It gets me every time. If I wear my hair curly and messy she always tries to straighten it out and untangle it. Its so so so cute. I love how loving she is. Your girls sound so sweet ButITry  I love little ratty kisses too


----------



## ButITry (Jan 21, 2012)

oh my, that's so adorable. I love when they try to clean your hair for you! haha


----------

